
Hackers May Soon Be Able to Tell What You’re Typing–Just by Hearing You Type - Elof
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hackers-may-soon-be-able-to-tell-what-youre-typingjust-by-hearing-you-type-11559700120
======
gnicholas
A good reason to use a swype-style keyboard? Good thing Apple is integrating
this in iOS 13!

Although of course swiping doesn't work for entering passwords, which are
(hopefully) not dictionary words that can be algorithmically
predicted/guessed!

